# National Intelligence University



## Intel Nerd (Apr 21, 2022)

The National Intelligence University is a fully accredited institution with a degree completion program for Bachelors of Science in Intelligence (BSI-12 month full time) and Masters of Science of Strategic Intelligence (MSSI) and Masters of Science and Technology Intelligence (MSTI) (offered 12 month full time or 2 year part time).

I recently got accepted into the BSI program.

My questions for the group are (1) have you heard of NIU? And (2) would you consider applying?

Link: https://ni-u.edu/

Note: Last year the University shifted from Defense Intelligence Agency management to being placed under the Director of National Intelligence. This is a DNI managed university now, so it has potential for broader student bases and backgrounds.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 21, 2022)

NIU is a great school with a great reputation. It’s also paid for by the government. What’s not to like?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2022)

Did it back when it was NDIC.  I think I made some earlier posts about it on the board.  Good program.


----------



## chaarsadobeest (Apr 21, 2022)

Beyond the actual education, it’s an invaluable networking and exposure opportunity that can open some amazing doors. Don’t be shy when you get a chance to chat with the other folks on-campus.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 21, 2022)

Look at this guy telling Intel people not to be introverted.


----------



## Locksteady (Apr 24, 2022)

Intel Nerd said:


> The National Intelligence University is a fully accredited institution with a degree completion program for Bachelors of Science in Intelligence (BSI-12 month full time) and Masters of Science of Strategic Intelligence (MSSI) and Masters of Science and Technology Intelligence (MSTI) (offered 12 month full time or 2 year part time).
> 
> I recently got accepted into the BSI program.
> 
> ...


Firstly, yes to both questions.

Secondly, congratulations!

I'm assuming you're still in and on AD, and so the school is your duty station?  If so, double congratulations, and I hope you enjoy the post and all it offers!  There's a lot to do in the DMV.

When I was AD, I considered applying to that program once I crossrated into the relevant field, as my clearance would eventually expire due to the work I was doing, but the job field remained overmanned and I left.  To add salt to the wound, at the time the Navy enlisted slots for the program were rarely if ever filled, something I believe @Marauder06 also noticed some years back about the sea services in general re: the lower emphasis on joint/interagency education.

Also, I didn't realize the shift to ODNI management was already finalized, but that would track given the move to Bethesda a few years back.  It will be interesting to see the effect of input from the rest of the IC in the school's management and curriculum going forward.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2022)

Locksteady said:


> something I believe @Marauder06 also noticed some years back about the sea services in general re: the lower emphasis on joint/interagency education.


Yep; "joint" was, and continued to be, spelled A-R-M-Y.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 25, 2022)

That’s true but it seems that everyone prefers Navy ILE/TLS because of the location.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Apr 25, 2022)

Locksteady said:


> Firstly, yes to both questions.
> 
> Secondly, congratulations!
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yep- still active duty.

If you've considered certain non-Navy reserve options, they do have the part time Masters which is nice.

What's surprising is your experience with Joint. My last joint assignment was dominated by Navy, but that was apparently unique to my AOR. It was really rewarding to work with Navy, Marines, and Air Force, so going forward my goal is to stick to strat/Joint since I seem to thrive in that environment.

I'm not sure what kind of impact the shift will have, but Intelligence Matters did a podcast with Dr. Cameron (NIU President) about the programs offered. I'm hoping we get a lot more non-DoD students.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Congratulations @Intel Nerd


----------



## devilbones (May 15, 2022)

Intel Nerd said:


> My questions for the group are (1) have you heard of NIU? And (2) would you consider applying?


Yes to both.  One of my buddies from the USMC is a professor there now.


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

My employer will pretty much pay for just about anyone to go back to school if it's relevant to the job.  I told her I wanted to go back to get my PhD and she was all excited until I told her I wanted it to be in something like this or history.  Then she was....less excited.


----------

